# My old Classic friend not brewing to his usual standard



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, I think this is my first post here!!

I have a Classic which is approx 3-4 years. It has performed faultlessly, only needing replacement groupseals and a new steam wand seal in that time.

The steam wand has been leaking for a long time, but I haven't done anything about it as it hasn't really bothered me. In the last few days, the unit has just started leaking from where the steam wand cut out of the main housing.

In addition to this, the taste of the coffee now has a burnt taste. I've tried descaling the machine (something which I try to do every month along with using filtered water).

Help!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

When the machine is up to temp for brewing coffee turn the brew switch on without the portafilter in place, does it have steam or water coming out of the brewhead?

If it is a lot of steam that would suggest the machine is running too hot and the brew temp thermostat has gone dicky resulting in the burnt coffee taste.

Also your steam wand seal must have given up again,

Hopefully Gaggiamanualservice on the forum will be along to advise better than I can and he also does parts.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i have replacement steam valve and thermostats but can you please be a bit more graphic on the problem please. thanks

mark


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

Right bit of an update. Took the Classic apart and here's what I found:


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

The metallic taste I mentioned in first post has gone?! Not sure if i

was imagining it!

Where the steam leaks (streams out of) is where the steam plastic knob meets the steam valve (see 2nd pic).

Lastly there seems to be an unconnected earth wire which is floating around (see bottom right of 3rd pic)


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure about your steam valve, but the earth wire clips onto the lid of your machine. Looks like it's just come loose is all!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, from the look of it you need a new steam valve. the discolouration around the end shows the internal seal has gone, these cannot be replaced as the steam valve is an enclosed unit, i sell the valve and seal on ebay if interested. the loose earth wire attaches to the lid.if you require any further help please ask

regards

mark


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark I think I've found you on eBay. Can you tell me what the function of the part that is split that is with the steam knob?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it is not an important part. its just to stop fingers getting to the hot valve. once steam knob on it is irrelevant unless you have young children who want to dismantle your machine while your out lol. its a simple preventative measure

regards

mark


----------

